# Portuguese speakers unite!



## Vieope (Dec 13, 2004)

_Shut up. Let me play alone here, go play in your boring english thread. 

Screw you guys, I am going home. _


----------



## PreMier (Dec 13, 2004)

Como what?


----------



## Vieope (Dec 13, 2004)

_What did you try to say there? _


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Eu não sou um ventilador muito grande desta língua.  Eu penso que a maioria dos povos que falam os portuguêses são médios.  São o tipo para roubar uma mulher de um outro homem.  Pela maneira, eu penso que Premeir estava tentando lhe dizer que está no amor com como do perry.  Eu sou consideravelmente certo ele sou gay demasiado.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 13, 2004)

No intiendo?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> No intiendo?


Que o inferno você está tentando dizer o homem?  ?? você um total lunatic?  Eu sou confused.  Você deve ser realmente gay.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 13, 2004)

The only word I could understand in that sentence was gay.  Are you talking to John H all of a sudden?


----------



## Vieope (Dec 13, 2004)

_Oh man, I wish you two were in Copacabana talking like that. 
Instant death.  _


----------



## PreMier (Dec 13, 2004)

Im not gay.. fuck off.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

ponyboy said:
			
		

> The only word I could understand in that sentence was gay. Are you talking to John H all of a sudden?


 
No., eu estou falando-lhe.  Você é um tolo completo também.  Não são você?


----------



## Vieope (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im not gay.. fuck off.


In portuguese, gay means the coolest person in the world


----------



## Vieope (Dec 13, 2004)

_Vocês escrevem o pior português possível. _


----------



## Vieope (Dec 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> In portuguese, gay means the coolest person in the world


_No, it doesn´t.  _


----------



## PreMier (Dec 13, 2004)

Thats nice, but im not the 'coolest person in the world'.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

>


Você tem que amar o google.  Eu não sei mesmo o que eu estou dizendo!


----------



## Vieope (Dec 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Você tem que amar o google.  Eu não sei mesmo o que eu estou dizendo!


_Now that was perfect portuguese.  _


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Vocês escrevem o pior português possível. _


 
?? consideravelmente mau.  Não é?


----------



## Vieope (Dec 13, 2004)

_Portuguese is good to hear as well. It sounds so good, almost as sexy as italian. :bounce: _


----------



## Vieope (Dec 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> ?? consideravelmente mau.  Não é?


_Incrível mas começou a melhorar. O Google aprende rápido.  _


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Incrível mas começou a melhorar. O Google aprende rápido.  _


Sim.  Ou eu aprendo rapidamente.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 13, 2004)

_No, Google.  _


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Noite boa Vieope.  Eu tenho que mijar como uma mulher.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Noite boa Vieope.  Eu tenho que mijar como uma mulher.




_"Goodnight Vieope. I have to pee like a woman." 

 _


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

What'?


----------



## Vieope (Dec 13, 2004)

_I don´t know, you were the one who said that you wanted to pee like a woman. _


----------



## Vieope (Dec 13, 2004)

_What is written in your signature? _


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 13, 2004)

Eu posso falar em Portugese também!


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 13, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats nice, but im not the 'coolest person in the world'.



Apparently you have no sense of humour either.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 13, 2004)

Que você gosta de falar aproximadamente, Vieope?


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 13, 2004)

ponyboy said:
			
		

> Apparently you have no sense of humour either.



Portugese satisfaz somente! Nenhuma pessoa pode falar o inglês aqui.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 13, 2004)

*sigh*
Por que nenhuma pessoa está falando em Portugese?


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 13, 2004)

mycat's name says DRAGON

cool, just figured it out


----------



## PreMier (Dec 13, 2004)

ponyboy said:
			
		

> Apparently you have no sense of humour either.



Maybe I dont feel like 'taking a joke' right now.  Ever think of that?


----------



## Vieope (Dec 13, 2004)

_Tudo bem, sobre o que vocês querem conversar? _


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 13, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Maybe I dont feel like 'taking a joke' right now.  Ever think of that?



PreMier, você suga o penis, você é o homem que o mais gayest eu sempre vi, vou TOLO do dado


----------



## Vieope (Dec 13, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Maybe I dont feel like 'taking a joke' right now.  Ever think of that?


_Chill out PreMier. I am sure pony could not tell that you were having a bad day. _


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 13, 2004)

Vieope, que você foi até ultimamente?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 13, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> mycat's name says DRAGON
> 
> cool, just figured it out



lol its been that way for many months


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 13, 2004)

Im better at spanish though, but portugese is similar in many ways

usted ve, español es manera más fácil y como dije se relacionan de cerca


----------



## Vieope (Dec 13, 2004)

_Eu entendo espanhol melhor que o português falado em Portugal. 
Espanhol soa muito bem na Espanha. Lá o sotaque é ótimo. _


----------



## maniclion (Dec 13, 2004)

Eu gosto da sopa de feijão de Portugese.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 13, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> lol its been that way for many months


_Dragão ahah.. Eu apenas notei agora.  _


----------



## Vieope (Dec 13, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Eu gosto da sopa de feijão de Portugese.


_Feijoada? _


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 13, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Eu entendo espanhol melhor que o português falado em Portugal.
> Espanhol soa muito bem na Espanha. Lá o sotaque é ótimo. _



muy interesante!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 13, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Dragão ahah.. Eu apenas notei agora.  _



yea, well you speak another language, and your not into video games, so its different for you to notice just now then crono, who is obviously into that sort of thing...


beans?


----------



## Chain Link (Dec 13, 2004)

o lol, lá é demasiado muitos programas da tradução do burro do gay(cool) no Internet. Deixa apenas para dedicar outra vez esta linha aos retratos de mulheres brazilian quentes BTW, eu vi um Stipper brazilian em. ..... uh, a biblioteca e omfg estava quente! Eu amo seu país! Uma vez que você guys começa água running, e da eletricidade do excesso mal lá vem over!(lol, j/k)


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## Vieope (Dec 13, 2004)

_I do like video games but PS2 and XBOX are too expensive here so I don´t know much of what is going on. But I fried my brain with video games when I was younger. 

Yes beans, Feijoada tastes great. Everyone likes it.  _


----------



## maniclion (Dec 13, 2004)

That translator is hilarious.
My original message was "Let's see how mutilated this message gets."
I ran it through the Google Translator in four different languages and back to english, heres what happened vvvvvvv

We look at we are opened cut during this announcement the eastern part of the external part, its we we start.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Chain Link said:
			
		

> o lol, lá é demasiado muitos programas da tradução do burro do gay(cool) no Internet. Deixa apenas para dedicar outra vez esta linha aos retratos de mulheres brazilian quentes BTW, eu vi um Stipper brazilian em. ..... uh, a biblioteca e omfg estava quente! Eu amo seu país! Uma vez que você guys começa água running, e da eletricidade do excesso mal lá vem over!(lol, j/k)


 
Yea, eu penso que Vieope é uma cadela sexy demasiado.  Aquele é o que você disse, direito?


----------



## Vieope (Dec 13, 2004)

_Haha Luke, you sound so gay in portuguese. 

I have to sleep now. Boa noite.  _


----------



## Chain Link (Dec 13, 2004)

rofl, I just tried reverse translating the messages; I hope they make more sense in portuguese than they do in english. And Yes, Luke, I do think Vieope is dog sexy too much


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

Chain Link said:
			
		

> rofl, I just tried reverse translating the messages; I hope they make more sense in portuguese than they do in english. And Yes, Luke, I do think Vieope is dog sexy too much


----------



## Stu (Dec 14, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Haha Luke, you sound so gay in portuguese.
> 
> I have to sleep now. Boa noite.  _


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Haha Luke, you sound so gay in portuguese. _
> 
> _I have to sleep now. Boa noite.  _


----------



## maniclion (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey, Vieope diga-me como isto trabalha


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

Ola V


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 14, 2004)

Chain Link said:
			
		

> o lol, lá é demasiado muitos programas da tradução do burro do gay(cool) no Internet. Deixa apenas para dedicar outra vez esta linha aos retratos de mulheres brazilian quentes BTW, eu vi um Stipper brazilian em. ..... uh, a biblioteca e omfg estava quente! Eu amo seu país! Uma vez que você guys começa água running, e da eletricidade do excesso mal lá vem over!(lol, j/k)




haha all you guys have sucky translators


----------



## Vieope (Dec 14, 2004)

_Oi. Quais são as novidades? _


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 14, 2004)

Max = rabeta


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2004)

*rabeta* Offensive term for gays (portuguese); same as roto, maricas, maricão, florzinha. Aquele *rabeta* está a olhar para ti... ...


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 15, 2004)

Rabbit=Rabeta  
Rabbit=Rabeta

Hmmm....very close...


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2004)

http://aolsearch.aol.com/aol/redir?src=websearch&requestId=677dd5c8f258cd36&clickedItemRank=1&userQuery=rabeta&clickedItemURN=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.urbandictionary.com%2Fdefine.php%3Fterm%3Drabeta


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 15, 2004)

where did you find that?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2004)

just did a search for rabeta it was the 1st reply.


----------

